
Benchmark Capital takes on 8th partner: Mitch Lasky (Jamdat CEO) - staunch
http://venturebeat.com/2007/03/19/benchmark-capital-hires-lasky-of-jamdat-fame/
======
staunch
_"The firm prides itself the equal status of its partners, in contrast to many
other firms, where there can be hierarchies ranging from managing partner on
top to the suitcase-carrying principal at bottom. The Benchmark partners took
a "pay-cut" to bring Lasky on board -- dividing profits ("carry") and fees by
eight, instead of seven."_

Not knowing much about the way VCs are structured internally I found that
pretty interesting. It does seem like a big vote of confidence that they would
split profits like that -- just like a startup might.

